# Unilever's uneven advertising policies



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

So Unilever has received many accolades for its "Real Beauty" campaign. It even released a video, Onslaught, and website about young girls, their body image, self-esteem, and the beauty industry.

The problem, as the Campaign for Commercial Free Childhood points out, is that Unilever, IS the beauty industry, and while they're running their "real beauty" campaign, they're also running their campaign for AXE, which objectifies and sexually humiliates women. You can see their web site here, but it's pretty disgusting.

So, you can go here and tell Unilever to axe to AXE campaign.


----------



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

done, how ...icky


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, I found the hypocrisy really disturbing (even if not all that surprising!)


----------



## milk4two (Mar 20, 2003)

I just finished watching the music video on the Axe site. I'm just ill.

http://www.axebcww.com/main.php?loc=us


----------



## Animal_Lady (Sep 25, 2007)

I couldn't even finish that video. I am disgusted, and I feel a little dirty...


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Yeah, I found the hypocrisy really disturbing (even if not all that surprising!)

I'm not even sure I'd call it hypocricy, it's just flat out same as always marketing. Show the women what they want to see, show the men what they want to see.








:

Sick, still. Marketing is scary.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

did it, and sent an email to my contacts...

I've been avoiding unilever because they test on animals- this is just one more reason to be serious about it.


----------



## AbundantLife (Jun 4, 2005)

Gotcha.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Activism is a non-debate forum.







You can read the guidelines here:

Quote:

In addition - if you do not agree with a call to action/rally/protest, please do not post to the thread. Instead begin a thread in News & Current Events, or other appropriate forum, for discussion or the topic. Do not discuss the thread, or the original poster of the thread. If you find a counter cause of one posted here to be worthy, please start a new thread in Activism. THIS IS NOT A DEBATE BOARD.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

This is on Mothering's main page today!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

http://salsa.democracyinaction.org/o...aign_KEY=15685


----------



## MKJA (Aug 6, 2007)

Done! That video just made me feel







: - I couldn't get past about 15 seconds of it.


----------



## my2suns (Jan 3, 2003)

I had sent my letter to Unilever after seeing the article on the home page, but just watched the video. I am shaking my head feeling that sick pit in my stomach.


----------

